# New Fuji Transonic Frame



## Luxurious.Liquids (Jun 2, 2014)

Does anyone have any images of more accuracy than this "teaser"?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m3qzlI9MC9o

I like the idea of Fuji releasing a more 'balanced' aero bike than the sprinter's SST.


----------



## Vanquiz (May 12, 2013)

Thanks for the vid, they should put a bit more images, can't wait to see what they offer here, I just got the SST last week, I hope it's not fall much behind this new line.


----------



## Tom2.0 (Jul 17, 2007)

I took this screenshot on my phone. You can see a little bit of it. It doesn't look as extreme as I thought. But I'd still buy one for sure! Sight unseen!
View attachment 297018


----------



## Luxurious.Liquids (Jun 2, 2014)

Tom2.0 said:


> I took this screenshot on my phone. You can see a little bit of it. It doesn't look as extreme as I thought. But I'd still buy one for sure! Sight unseen!
> View attachment 297018


The image isn't there 

I wouldn't be surprised if a Fuji rep caught it and made an administrator take it out.


----------



## Tom2.0 (Jul 17, 2007)

LOL it's a SCREENSHOT of the YouTube video... Anyone could do it. Google image search "Fuji Transonic"...


----------



## Quico12 (Jan 3, 2014)

I cant wait to see the new frame. I almost bought the SST. Will wait to see if the Transonic is more balanced, though.


----------



## Luxurious.Liquids (Jun 2, 2014)

The 2nd sneak peak:


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

My shop is picking up Fuji, and I was planning on getting an Altamira. Think I'll be getting one of these instead!


----------



## Mr645 (Jun 14, 2013)

Jwiffle said:


> My shop is picking up Fuji, and I was planning on getting an Altamira. Think I'll be getting one of these instead!


Wonder what the cost will be. There have been some great deals on the Altamira


----------

